# like to chat w/ rep, ???



## theboneman (Oct 21, 2011)

hi, can some one let me know where i can communicate with a sponsor, (REP), im not sure , thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*theboneman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Hench (Oct 21, 2011)

Go to the specific sponsor forum and post a new thread. 

You don't have enough posts to PM yet.


----------



## theboneman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hench said:


> Go to the specific sponsor forum and post a new thread.
> 
> You don't have enough posts to PM yet.



thats the problem they sponsor this forum or thread, can you tell me where to go to chat w/ Q-V, thank you very much........... EDITED.!!............................... ,, by the way thank you for the greetings, i never did say hi to everyone so, HEEELLLLOOOOOO, this site has been awesome, im so glad i got banned at olm, because it dont get better than this. after 7 months waiting on supplements i asked whats up and got booted, some dont like the truth, but i let it go and started new, well i got alot of years training and gear, i also had liver failure and almost died, but rebounded so everythings going good, the reason for the question, i already put that in and just wanna have a rep keep in touch with it. till next time thank you for everything........................BONES..


----------



## Hench (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah go to the QV section in the sponsor sub-forum, Ive yet to do any business with these guys but Im sure youll get sorted out.


----------



## theboneman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hench said:


> Yeah go to the QV section in the sponsor sub-forum, Ive yet to do any business with these guys but Im sure youll get sorted out.



 I got it, i got it bro, the list of sponsors i clicked on that and bang , thank you my friend. all set, see ya


----------



## theboneman (Oct 21, 2011)

theboneman said:


> I got it, i got it bro, the list of sponsors i clicked on that and bang , thank you my friend. all set, see ya



  thanks for the rep, i cant pm yet so i did it this way thank you my friend, see ya


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## theboneman (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you , thank you , thank you ,


----------



## hulkjunior (Oct 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 10, 2011)

Weclome bro


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome!


----------

